# Sikh Model In Kenneth Cole Ad



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kenneth Cole's new advertisement campaign is called "We all Walk in Different Shoes", and focuses on "Non-Uniform" thinkers.  

i was happy to see that it includes a young Sikh entrepenure, Sonny Caberwal.

http://www.kennethcole.com/thinkers/bio6.asp

check out his ad talking about being incorrectly racially profiled as a turban wearing Sikh in America.


----------



## uresunny (Mar 9, 2008)

gurfateh , helo to all, yes i m in newyrok rite now, and i have seen at poster at kenneth cole showroom,, and it really feels gr8,,,, when u r in the showroom, and ppl ask u if u r sikh ?.   an i think soon through media whole worlg gonna cum to knw bout the worlds  yougest religion sikh,


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 9, 2008)

The display is actually causing a controversy on some of the other Sikh forums. Under of the banner of the evils of commercialism. The message that "commercialism" can *also *and should also celebrate *differences *instead of  one and only one norm for "the right face" seems to get lost. Sunny Caberwale's aunt said that her family's gurdwara and all the community that know the family are bursting with pleasure. And he is a remarkable person no less.

Kenneth Cole Ad Delights Sikhs and Goes National .  _Date: __02/18/2008_ 1 vote






​ _News Source:  __http://www.sikhnn.com_ New York fashion designer Kenneth Cole is going national with his new Spring 2008 ad campaign featuring Sandeep Singh Caberwal, who will also begin writing Monday on the company’s new blog.

“It is a good opportunity for the Sikh people,” Sandeep Singh said. “There is no positive portrayal of the Sikh identity in the media, not something younger children can relate to.”

When a floor-to-ceiling poster of Sandeep’s glamour shot, dressed in Kenneth Cole clothes and shades, appeared in the window of the Rockefeller Center store last month, it caught the eye of many New York Sikhs and created a buzz in the online community.





The company then launched a video ad and interviews on its Web site, and released an ad insert in the New York Times, all in the past week. 

“There was an impressive reaction on the Sikhchic and Sikhnetblogs,” said Meredith Paley, a vice president of public affairs at Kenneth Cole. 

“Amazing,” “cool,” “awesome,” and “proud” were among the overwhelmingly positive comments on the two blogs. A few squabbled about Sandeep using ‘Sonny’ as his first-name, his pronunciation of Sikh as ‘seek’ and the size of his fifty. But most were happy with the ad and commended Kenneth Cole for using a Sikh.

“I was grateful to have the opportunity,” Sandeep Singh said. And he was especially delighted that the company was looking for a sardar. 

 http://www.sikhnet.com/Sikhnet/news.nsf/NewsArchive/03BD5526A2FF880D872573F3005F415D!OpenDocument


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 10, 2008)

Another Fashion Message From The World Of Sikhism

Chicago Sikh Designer to Dress Vanna White.  _Date: __03/10/2008_  votes





_News Source:  __http://www.suntimes.com_






Technically, Vanna White is a "puzzle board operator." But for 25 years, she's been as famous for spinning to show off her sequins than for turning letters on "Wheel of Fortune." 
Women's Wear Daily listed her as one of TV's biggest style icons in 2005. And at the show's Web site, a section called "Vanna Style" details and archives all her looks.

So with the show taping on Navy Pier from Friday through Sunday, White's stylist, Roberta Wagner, was looking for a local designer to dress the game-show goddess. She wanted someone with a detailed, classic sensibility.

She found it in Chicago's Manmohan Singh Duggal, better known in the fashion world as Mac Duggal. Duggal's dresses use Indian design blended with Western styling. 

As founding partner of the Creative Group, his lines have turned up at Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Macy's. His designs have also been worn by Aretha Franklin and Dolly Parton. 

Vanna's stylist discovered Mac Duggal's gowns at his showroom in Los Angeles. The gowns she will model are from his Couture line, which are all about glitz and drama. Mac Duggal feels that White is an ideal candidate for this line. 

"As to what exactly Vanna's taste level is, I would think it would have to do with glitz a little bit, no?" asks India-born Duggal.

Yes. His dresses, which cost from $275 to $1,200, often use lush patterns that blend Indian intricacy with Western styling.

There are two restrictions, says Wagner. "We can never use white -- even though she's Vanna White," she says. "It just doesn't work well on high definition television."

No green, either. "That's the color of the puzzle board, and then you'd never see her," explains Wagner.

As good fortune would have it, Duggal is a fan of the syndicated show, which airs in Chicago at 6:30 weeknights on WLS-Channel 7.

"I've been watching the show since I was a kid, actually," he says. And Vanna? "She still looks the same."







>> Video Here <<​
*SIKH IS CHIC *_AND IF I COULD MAKE THIS BLINK I WOULD._


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 11, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Another Fashion Message From The World Of Sikhism
> 
> Chicago Sikh Designer to Dress Vanna White.



this is so incredibly cool.  i love to see Sikhs in turban and beard being the best in their field...  no matter what field it is!


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 12, 2008)

Great Link and post.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2008)

*FASHION UPDATE*
Our report from Mumbai

Tropical island, tribute to Sikhs brings Mumbai fashion week to close.  _Date: __04/03/2008_ 11 votes

[Wednesday 02nd of April 2008 - Models wearing turbans and sporting beards walked the ramp in trendy clothes as fashion designer Narendra Kumar saluted the Sikh community's sportsman's spirit through his men's line at the ongoing Lakme Fashion Week (LFW).'The particular look - turbans and beard - that I gave to my models was to celebrate the Sikh community, which has always been in the forefront of sportsmanship and athleticism,' Kumar told IANS after the show.​ 




A model presents a creation by designer Narendra Kumar Ahmed on the final day of the fashion week in Mumbai April 2, 2008. Wendell Rodricks' interpretation of an urban woman travelling to tropical islands and Ahmed's tribute to the Sikh community shared the spotlight as the fashion week drew to a close on Wednesday.​




*Read more at this link *
SikhNet News Archive - Tropical island, tribute to Sikhs brings Mumbai fashion week to close - 04/03/2008​


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 3, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> *FASHION UPDATE*
> Our report from Mumbai
> 
> Tropical island, tribute to Sikhs brings Mumbai fashion week to close. _Date: __04/03/2008_ 11 votes
> ...


lol that guy is gangster! He gives me an idea!!!!
... his face looks a bit weird tho...


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2008)

Bhagat ji

What sort of idea??????


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 5, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Bhagat ji
> 
> What sort of idea??????


An idea for the look of a certain character in Mutants.


----------



## carolineislands (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow... such beautiful people.  I wish I could see the whole fashion show!

Thanks for these posts.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 6, 2008)

mmmmmhhmmmm.... fab-U-lous

I cant wait till the kenneth cole underwear shoot this year :{;o:

keep me posted :}{}{}:


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 6, 2008)

Sinister said:


> mmmmmhhmmmm.... fab-U-lous
> 
> I cant wait till the kenneth cole underwear shoot this year :{;o:
> 
> keep me posted :}{}{}:



TZAHHH!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 6, 2008)

Sinister said:


> mmmmmhhmmmm.... fab-U-lous
> 
> I cant wait till the kenneth cole underwear shoot this year :{;o:
> 
> keep me posted :}{}{}:


NEither can I!! :{;o::{;o::}{}{}:


----------

